# new Samsung NX mini looks like stripped down version of Nikon 1 v3



## Aglet (Mar 19, 2014)

and at a considerably lower (half) price

www.dpreview.com/news/2014/03/19/samsung-announces-tiny-nx-mini-mirrorless-camera?

same size sensor, slightly faster 22 fps framerate, plenty of useful features.


----------

